# prawn pics



## Dartz150 (Sep 2, 2014)

pr0n 4 evuh



Spoiler



























 


rastsan 

At least it has the same smell


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2014)

What did the blind man say when he passed the fish market?
- Good morning, ladies!


----------



## rastsan (Sep 2, 2014)

sigh. not at all fun to use in that way....
unless you take off the tails and shells...
and even then...


edit:
yep tried it again too much work... where am I going to get relief...


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Sep 2, 2014)

I was expecting pictures of prawn from title, was not a waste of a click.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 2, 2014)

rastsan said:


> sigh. not at all fun to use in that way....
> unless you take off the tails and shells...
> and even then...
> 
> ...


 
roul three and four is ur ansur.

Foxi4 What did the mute man say when he was blowing her GF?
- Holy shieeeee...!!!!

edit:


rastsan said:


> sigh. not at all fun to use in that way....
> unless you take off the tails and shells...
> and even then...
> 
> ...


 
How do you editet your post anyway? The edited watermark isn't there, so it's not valid editing.

edit edit: edit.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 2, 2014)

as to that it was dirty... so snip...giggle


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2014)

Protip. Best not to get a handjob


----------



## rastsan (Sep 2, 2014)

you do find the most fascinating videos to screw with me FAST6191.


----------

